# M6 to A4 swap



## Audi Killer (Mar 13, 2011)

Well I have decided to swap my car from a stick to a auto and would like, to find someone in indiana who is willing to trade all my 6 speed stuff for a auto setup or sell me the auto stuff any takers 

Sent from my DROIDX using AutoGuide App


----------



## Audi Killer (Mar 13, 2011)

Never mind wife convinced me to just leave it as is 

Sent from my DROIDX using AutoGuide App


----------

